# Rapido 1979.



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Rapido have certainly come a long way since 1979:  View Item ►


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not really


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Really nice to see some of the old vehicles still around and being used. Kev, your humour is getting a little yellow coloured.:surprise:

cabby


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I wonder how many of todays models will still be around and usable in 37 years.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Revise said:


> I wonder how many of todays models will still be around and usable in 37 years.


If they were as basic as that one is I see no reason why not.

BUT seeing as they are now far from basic, I very much doubt it.

.


----------

